# Italian Elk Sausage Soup



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Everyone loves Italian sausage soup..........I think.

This is my version made from Italian elk sausage....uh...bet you didn't know we have Italian elk over here in Wyoming. 

*Ingredients:*
1 1/2 lbs - wild game Italian sausage
2 cloves - garlic, minced
2 small onions, chopped
2 (16 ounce) cans - tomatoes
1 1/4 cups - dry red wine
5 cups - beef broth
1/2 tsp - dried basil
1/2 tsp - dried oregano
2 zucchini, sliced
1 green bell pepper, chopped
3 tbsp - chopped fresh parsley
1 (16 ounce) package - fettuccine pasta
salt and pepper to taste

*Instructions:*
In a large pot, cook sausage over medium heat until brown. Remove and drain on paper towels. Drain fat from pan, reserving 3 tablespoons. Slice sausage 1/4".

Cook garlic and onion in reserved fat for 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in tomatoes, wine, broth, basil, and oregano. Transfer to a slow cooker, and stir in sausage, zucchini, bell pepper, and parsley.
Cover, and cook on Low for 4 to 5 hours.

Bring a pot of lightly salted water to a boil. Cook pasta in boiling water until al dente, about 7 minutes. Drain water, and add pasta to the slow cooker. Simmer for a few minutes, and season with salt and pepper before serving. 

Note: A whole package of fettucine is a lot of pasta. I prefer about one-half of a package.

All kinds of stuff:


Only a half package of fettucine for us:


Serve with garlic bread:


I live a sheltered life and never had Italian soup before. It's really good.

.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

What if I can't get any Italian elk?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> What if I can't get any Italian elk?


:mrgreen:

.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks good wyogoob


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

looks taste! :grin:


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

now i'm hungry :/


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I saw an elk in a Ferrari the other day, can't get any more Italian than that.:shock:


----------

